# Blacksurf hat burzeltag



## Mr.Chili (4. Juni 2005)

Das das mal hier net untergeht, oder es wieder heist hab nix gewust!
Blacksurf hat heute Geburtstag


----------



## customracer (4. Juni 2005)

alles gute Blacksurf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantiran (4. Juni 2005)

Auch Alles Gute aus dem Coburger Land!


----------



## Mr.hardtail (4. Juni 2005)

Alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag.    

Gruß Matthias


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juni 2005)

auch von mir alles Gute, wir haben heute in Cadolzburg extra ein Eis mehr für dich gegessen    

MfG
Stefan


----------



## showman (4. Juni 2005)

Tatatata,

alles Gute zum Burzeltag (auch wennst dich an Gardasee verdrückt hast)        

Gruß Showman


----------



## Altitude (4. Juni 2005)

alles Gute aus der Kalbsiedlung an die Schwabacher Str,

viele Späße noch am Largo


----------



## mox (4. Juni 2005)

ich hab zwar schon per SMS, aber was schadet es wenn ich mich hier auchnoch verewige?!? 

also:
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## Frazer (6. Juni 2005)

Ups, das hat man davon, wenn man am WE net online is...   

Von mir noch alles Gute nachträglich !!!


----------



## dertutnix (6. Juni 2005)

auch zu spät: alles gute zum geburtstag, lass dich feiern


----------



## lugggas (6. Juni 2005)

hehe, von mir auch alles Gute nachträglich, war leider auch net online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (6. Juni 2005)

ui, soviele liebe Geburtstagswünsche 
Danke @all, da bin ich ja richtig gerührt
Wie es sich für eine Bikerin gehört war ich an meinem Geburtstag auf Tour am Lago mit einem italienischen Guide


----------



## harry kroll (7. Juni 2005)

von mir auch nachträglich alles gute zum geburtstag. und das mit dem guide in italien, ein schelm der böses denkt.

ciao harry


----------



## blacksurf (7. Juni 2005)

kantiran schrieb:
			
		

> Auch Alles Gute aus dem Coburger Land!



Danke, für die Geburtstags-Grüße ich kenne Euch zwar nicht - dich und customracer


----------



## Bateman (7. Juni 2005)

Hi Katja, auch von mir noch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag...


----------



## biker-wug (7. Juni 2005)

Auch von mir noch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag, so spät erst weil ich bis Sonntag im Urlaub war und gestern und heute auf Fortbildung von der Arbeit her!!!


----------



## blacksurf (7. Juni 2005)

Danke Euch allen, Glückwünsche sind nie zu spät - nur jünger werde ich leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (8. Juni 2005)

Zwar etwas verspätet, aber dennoch alles Gute usw.


----------



## fritzn (14. Juni 2005)

Hey Katja,

wünsche Dir alles alles Gute nachträglich!
 Nachschlag

Ich bin zwar wirklich zu spät, aber ich war auch schon länger nicht mehr on, die wenige Zeit momentan wird direkt mit biken verbracht. 
Waren im Karwendel am WE, ein AlpX Vortest, und haben bisschen was von den german classics gesehen. Sehr schön, mal sehen, ob ich nen blog hinkriege die Woche.

Liebe Grüße,
Fritz


----------



## blacksurf (15. Juni 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Katja,
> 
> wünsche Dir alles alles Gute nachträglich!
> Nachschlag
> ...



Danke
wow, Karwendel muss toll sein.
Showman plant eine Tour ins Fränkische, das wäre mal wieder was
zum mitfahren


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Juni 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Danke
> wow, Karwendel muss toll sein.


Finde ich auch, ist toll
Überlegt Euch mal wanns bei Euch wegen einer gemeinsamen Tour klappen würde. Vorschlag: Falkenhütte
Oder wenns Wetterstein sein soll: Reintal
(Alles im zweier Moser drin)
Grüße aus München
Tom

PS: Nach- Nachträglich auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## fritzn (16. Juni 2005)

Normalerweise hätte ich auch darauf hingewiesen, dass wir da ne Tour fahren, aber da das Wetter ja nicht so eindeutig war, und auch wg. verschiedener anderer Termin-Hin-und-Hers, war das nicht mehr rechtzeitig möglich.

Da´s aber so geil war, wollen wir innerhalb der nächsten 4-5 Wochen wieder hin, wahrscheinlich wird´s der 16./17.07. oder eins später.

Wäre natürlich fein, wenn sich eine Crew fände  

Machen wir aber besser nen eigenen Thread dazu.


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Juni 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise hätte ich auch darauf hingewiesen, dass wir da ne Tour fahren, aber da das Wetter ja nicht so eindeutig war, und auch wg. verschiedener anderer Termin-Hin-und-Hers, war das nicht mehr rechtzeitig möglich.
> 
> Da´s aber so geil war, wollen wir innerhalb der nächsten 4-5 Wochen wieder hin, wahrscheinlich wird´s der 16./17.07. oder eins später.
> 
> ...


Sollte kein Vorwurf sein. Hintergrund ist der, dass wir (Showmann, Blacksurf, Biker-Wug und noch ein paar andere) vorhaben eine fränkisch-oberbayrische-Karwendeltour zu organisieren. Das sollten wir so langsam in Angriff nehmen. Das WE 16.-17.07. würde bei mir gehen. Ich mache dann mal einen Extra-Thread dafür auf.


----------



## blacksurf (16. Juni 2005)

@all-mountain
gute idee


----------

